# Poster notification



## csxjohn (Feb 27, 2013)

Is there a way to be notified when a specific user makes a post?

Just for an example, if I wanted to know every time tugbrian posted something, can I get a notification?


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 27, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Is there a way to be notified when a specific user makes a post?
> 
> Just for an example, if I wanted to know every time _ace2000_ posted something, can I get a notification?



Thanks man.  I'd be happy to send you a PM in the future.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 27, 2013)

Who are you stalking ?

Seriously

Click on the user name 

Select Find More Posts by RRlongwell

The most recent posts will still be on top


ie: you made a post at February 27, 2013, 02:22 PM  in a different thread than this one


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 27, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Who are you stalking ?
> 
> Seriously
> 
> ...



There are a couple poster who frequently post units in the bargain deals forum.  

If I could get an email when they post I may get a jump on the unit I'm looking for.

I could just write to them and ask them to let me know if they get what I'm looking for but that will automatically increase the price for the unit.

Or I could just check the bargain deals more frequently but I'm pretty lazy.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 27, 2013)

Not too long after the bargain basement opened, a few folks were asking for specific resorts, but TUGBrian put a stop to it. Seems to me he said something about not wanting it to turn into a 'resort wanted' place instead of a place for bargain listings. If that makes sense to you.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 27, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Not too long after the bargain basement opened, a few folks were asking for specific resorts, but TUGBrian put a stop to it. Seems to me he said something about not wanting it to turn into a 'resort wanted' place instead of a place for bargain listings. If that makes sense to you.
> 
> Jim



Yes it does.  I do have an ad in the wish buy ads in the classifieds and know not to post that wish in the bargain deals forum.  I'm not sure if the regular posters in the bargain deals forum check that area or not.

It is nice to read through that forum knowing all the ads are units available.  Now if everyone put a lot of details about the unit in the posting, many questions could be avoided.


----------



## geekette (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't personally use the feature in any online board, but couldn't you subscribe to that forum so that you are notified whenever a new post is made?


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 28, 2013)

geekette said:


> I don't personally use the feature in any online board, but couldn't you subscribe to that forum so that you are notified whenever a new post is made?



Yes, that is what I'm doing now.  

I really need to just look at that forum every time I get near a computer to keep up with it.

I also subscribe to  threads I start when I'm looking for info, like this one.  I don't want to miss any replies that people are kind enough to post.

It's funny, the unit I'm looking for is a 2 br ocean front unit in Daytona Beach Shores at a specific resort.  I ended up buying a 1 br unit there which I've seen many being given away.  The 2 brs are rare to see at give away prices.

If I find the 2 br, I'll sell the 1 br I just bought.  At least I'll be on the ocean this year for a week.  In line with buy where you want to stay.


----------

